# Groundhog Day



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow beautiful and horrible at the same time


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice Mike. Are those hives as tall as they were the last time I was there?


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Wow! Our worst storm this year was about 7" and I thought my hive had a big snow hat! I think you had me beat right there!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

yamahawg,
Is Franklin near Towano? I should know where Franklin is. I used to live outside of Andrews.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

hey, I like those little white hats on top of those hives!! Neat.


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> yamahawg,
> Is Franklin near Towano? I should know where Franklin is. I used to live outside of Andrews.


Haven't heard of Towano actually, but it's across the mountain from Hayesville and is in Macon county. You just head east on 64 from Murphy, about 55 miles from Murphy.


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice picture. But I am glad I don't have to shovel that snow!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

How much you got around your hives Holly?


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

not as much as Michael. but after I took this picture about 8-9 more inches fell. I am ready for spring!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5413159733/


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

yamahawg said:


> Haven't heard of Towano actually, but it's across the mountain from Hayesville and is in Macon county. You just head east on 64 from Murphy, about 55 miles from Murphy.


Yeah, I thought so. Did I say I used to live near Andrews? Worked in Cherokee too. Guess this is PM sort of communication. Sorry guys.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I love yer photos Holly. We plow, we don't shovel, much.


----------



## THALL (Apr 6, 2010)

He would need a good pair of snowshoes!


----------

